# H-drol reviews ?



## shiek49 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've checked the stickies, but didn't see reviews on this halodrol clone. Does anyone have expierence with this particular one?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 10, 2008)

H-drol is awesome for dry lean gains will not put alot of lbs on but as far as strength and recomp affects it should be outstanding i have 2 bottles now and will be starting in about a month after i do a Drive cycle. Check out the link if you need some this is a good price

CEL H-Drol - Halodrol clone; 60 caps, 25 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</5>

Anyone looking for any PH check it out these guys have a huge inventory and good prices

Muscle Builders - <h4>Mass Cycle</h4>


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 11, 2008)

any suggestions for something other than H-drol?  I'd like to put on a few extra lbs. as well as get some lean gains.


----------



## Mags (Jan 11, 2008)

M1T's pretty effective.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2008)

M1T is also toxic as fuck! But indeed, quite effective, if a lil bloat while on doesnt bother you!


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's what i've heard about M1T as well which is why I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2008)

the toxicity??? 

If ure gonna hit M1T, Id get on milk thistle for a few weeks prior and keep it up thrughout the cycle. Also, this steroid she not be run for much more than 4 weeks at a time... Its real poison!! I made great gains off of it and the pumps were brutal, but holy liver destroyer.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 11, 2008)

shiek49 said:


> any suggestions for something other than H-drol?  I'd like to put on a few extra lbs. as well as get some lean gains.




I would look into the p-plex  or m-drol just make sure your support supps are in order and you have pct set-up


CEL M-Drol - Superdrol clone, 90 caps, 10 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5>

CEL P-Plex - Phera Plex clone; 90 caps; 15 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5>


----------



## Mags (Jan 11, 2008)

NAC's good to run with M1T for the liver. Again, preload two weeks prior.
M1T is toxic, but just take precautions and don't drink when on. M1T was great for me. I initially wanted to run it for 6 weeks, but had to stop after five as it gave me lower-back cramps. Gave my hair a beating too.


----------



## quark (Jan 11, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> the toxicity???
> 
> If ure gonna hit M1T, Id get on milk thistle for a few weeks prior and keep it up thrughout the cycle. Also, this steroid she not be run for much more than 4 weeks at a time... Its real poison!! I made great gains off of it and the pumps were brutal, but holy liver destroyer.




 With respect, not badgering you by any means but how do you know that it is so toxic? That is what I've read all over the place and obviously it's methylated but did you have pre/post blood work done? Or have other liver related problems? I have a couple of bottles of that and 4AD and plan a cycle in the future. I have a littany of supps that include liver support and pct but I was just wondering if you've seen any hard data to support the toxicity issue. Again, not trying to rile you, just trying to put this into perspective.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jan 11, 2008)

A couple of recommendations that might help that is not as toxic would be:
RPN Havoc or Axis labs Furzadrol..

RPN Havoc & Axis Labs Furzadrol


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 11, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> A couple of recommendations that might help that is not as toxic would be:
> RPN Havoc or Axis labs Furzadrol..
> 
> RPN Havoc & Axis Labs Furzadrol




Havoc was great i ran it about 3 1/2 months ago at 10-20-30-40 made nice gain and no sides except minor shredding in wk4 at 40 mg but it was awesome but i did run proper support supps during cycle and had a good pct set-up if that is done Havoc would be a excellent choice


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2008)

jchappj said:


> With respect, not badgering you by any means but how do you know that it is so toxic? That is what I've read all over the place and obviously it's methylated but did you have pre/post blood work done? Or have other liver related problems? I have a couple of bottles of that and 4AD and plan a cycle in the future. I have a littany of supps that include liver support and pct but I was just wondering if you've seen any hard data to support the toxicity issue. Again, not trying to rile you, just trying to put this into perspective.


 

Yeppers. I think its irresponsible to not have em done.

It's highly toxic, as are all methy. drugs. 

17alpha-alkylated androgens are toxic. Alkylation for androgens can either be methyl or ethyl.

This is specific to androgens alkylated in that  molecular position.

HDL wasnt bad, but fairly low, but ALT was at 141 and AST was at 87. 

Most of the experience and data I have investigated (I researched for quite some time b4 using it ) reflects such results. Not generalizing, not everyone will have these results, but theres obvious truth to the matter that M1t is liver toxic.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2008)

From what I have read, being a methyl is not necessarly bad for you. Alot of prescription medicines are methyls. 17aa are worse from what I have seen.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2008)

H-Drol is good stuff. I was surprised that it made me easily angered because I don't recall oral turnibol ever doing that to me. However, I used Turnibol while using Test, and I used H-Drol by itself. Assuming sheik lives in the states, M1T isn't a practical option. H-Drol is legal, cheap, and accessible. Shouldn't be too rough on your liver, but I've seen some people with bad lipid levels after using T-bol. H-Drol shouldn't be much different. All orals seem to hit the lipids hard, though. If you're set on getting something more anabolic, try a Superdrol or phera-plex knock-off.


----------



## foggia (Jan 13, 2008)

I am just finishing up a cycle of h-drol with furazadrol. I have gained 9 lbs and lost some bodyfat, all with no noticeable sides. H-drol is a good pick. Havoc/epistane would also be comparable gains wise in my experience.


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm going to go a few more months with hard training and proper diet.  I'll probably give h-drol a try just before summer hits.  

What PCT has worked good for you guys that have used H-drol?  I've tried nolvadex and 6-oxo in the past with other PH's and they seem to have worked ok.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 14, 2008)

H-Drolis pretty mild maybe some post cycle support with a test booster and some cortisol blocker but wouls always be wise to have a SERM on hand just to be sure


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2008)

Toremifene works better than nolva in my opinion. "Test boosters" that don't have an AI are close to worthless, especially during pct


----------



## jonathanpantoja (Apr 20, 2008)

*Don't feel anything, but Crazy weight gain*

I have been taking it for only four days and actually feel like I have less energy than usually....and my calfs hurt abit.I have gained weight though.CRAZY WEIGHT GAIN. I USUALLY WEIGH 150 AND FOUR DAYS LATER I WEIGH 164.(not sure its all muscle though).I read a study conducted by Germans that Hispanics&Blacks had the highest testosterone levels and blacks also had the highest estrogen levels.Teens also have the highest levels out of all age groups.So a teenage hispanic+prohormone=1 buffass wrestler/bbj playe/judo player.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2008)

At 4 days it should have not kicked in


----------



## GetMass (Aug 10, 2011)

crazy_enough said:


> the toxicity???
> 
> If ure gonna hit M1T, Id get on milk thistle for a few weeks prior and keep it up thrughout the cycle. Also, this steroid she not be run for much more than 4 weeks at a time... Its real poison!! I made great gains off of it and the pumps were brutal, but holy liver destroyer.


 

I totally agree, you need to prep yourself before starting something powerful like M1T. I personally stay away from that stuff, but I do take h drol and do really reccommend it. I got huge gains and were able to keep them for the most part. 

I've noticed that it is becoming harder to come by though, so I am going to stock up soon. The only place I can find that its actually in stock is supplements to go. Any one else find any?


----------



## mario_ps2 (Aug 10, 2011)

M-drol is more toxic than H-drol.. but they are pretty impressive..especially with M-drol.  However, the gains seem to go away quickly after a month.

You are better off doing an injectable compound like deca and test e in my opinion and almost non-toxic to the liver...


----------



## LeeLean (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally like H drol. I've seen some massive gains. My friends have taken it and seen more than I have, but he trains way more than I do. My side effects are mild, a little more irritable and sore, but that's about it. 

I'm not down with injectables, though I know many people are, it's just not for me. M-drol is more toxic for sure. 

GetMass, it is getting a little sketchy finding it, I googled "buy cheap hdrol" and found a few sites still selling it, hopefully its in stock. I am probably going to be stocking up to.


----------



## LeeLean (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally like H drol. I've seen some massive gains. My friends have taken it and seen more than I have, but he trains way more than I do. My side effects are mild, a little more irritable and sore, but that's about it. 

I'm not down with injectables, though I know many people are, it's just not for me. M-drol is more toxic for sure. 

GetMass, it is getting a little sketchy finding it, I googled "buy cheap hdrol" and found a few sites still selling it, hopefully its in stock. I am probably going to be stocking up to.


----------



## musclefit (Aug 11, 2011)

GetMass said:


> I totally agree, you need to prep yourself before starting something powerful like M1T. I personally stay away from that stuff, but I do take h drol and do really reccommend it. I got huge gains and were able to keep them for the most part.
> 
> I've noticed that it is becoming harder to come by though, so I am going to stock up soon. The only place I can find that its actually in stock is supplements to go. Any one else find any?



that is one place that you can go to. also, if you go to google and type in "where to get cheap h-drol", they have a list of all the places that should still have it in stock. hope this helps


----------



## Pika (Aug 12, 2011)

H drol is a great ph  now if you want to be safe on the body go with a test only cycle like test e for 12 weeks at 400mg but if you do not want to go down that dark road then hit tge grey area with h drol 50/50/75/75/75 maybye even 50/75/75/75/75 
Pct should always be nolva man 20/20/10/10/ also put in a test booster with a al in it and also a c blocker in week 2 to 3 keep your cals around 300cals above maintence trainin hard sleep long eat well and your love the cycle bro  im doing mine just after christmas  cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the length you can run it, but dislike how long it takes to get rolling.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 12, 2011)

you guys are going to love the Halo Extreme product we will be releasing


----------



## KrazyK (Aug 19, 2011)

Competitive Edge Labs h-drol. Is a great clone. I ran 50mgs a day. Two 25 mg pills 8 hours apart becauses of the decent half-life. I ran it along with there cycle assist and had no side effects. My blood pressure was good along with cholesterol low cholesterol. I ate a clean diet stayed away from saturated fats even protein bars because of the saturated fats in them. Which made acne not a problem.

As far as my gains went it took about the 7th to 10th day to notice anything. By time week 3 rolled around recovery and strength gains were great. By the end of this cycle I was satisfied. With good strength gains, increased vascularity, little to no weight gain.

I ran 150 mg of formestane a day as my pct. Taking 50 mg pills split up through out the day. I continued to take my cycle assist. I lost little to nothing after my pct. An still have maintained and imporved on my gains.

After running this cycle it makes me curious of oral t-bol or any other cycles that can provide endurance and strength increase with out little weight gain. Any suggestions?


----------



## KrazyK (Aug 19, 2011)

*competitive edge labs h-drol*

I ran competive edge h-drol 50/50/50/50. spliting 25 mgs about 8 hours apart because of the nice half-life it has. I started to see gains around the 10th day. Which was expected since it is an oral. By week three of my cycle endurance and strength was great. The increased vascularity was also a good icing on the cake. I saw little to no weight gain. Which was good because I was looking for endurance and strength gains without the weight. My blood pressure stayed low, acne was not a problem, and my chlosterol was low. This is mostly due to the clean diet and support supplements.

I ran formestane as my pct 150 mgs a day. I kept making gains without the added weight. I have still maintained and improved after this cycle. a great cycle for athletes in a sport which they are regulated by weight restrictions or someone just wanting to pack on some lean muscle.

It makes me wonder about oral t-bol or any other solid clones out there. Or a cycle that could brings better strength and endurance increase without weight gain. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pika (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad you had a good cycle bro ... Why didnt you use nolva? Im doing my cycle in 3 months with a recomp cycle after doing a 3 month cutting so im stuck abit on how my pct is going i can get nolva also a t booster and also a c control in week 2 or 3 but my cycle is going to be 50/75/75/75/75  cals going to be 3000 im hoping to gain around 8 to 10 pounds with less bf %


----------



## KrazyK (Aug 21, 2011)

That actually sounds pretty similar to the next cycle I am about to run. H-drol 50/50/75/75/75/75. Then will run nolva as my p.c.t. A pretty decent c-blocker I have ran alone is by PES it's called erase. So planning on stacking that with my nolva. Im not sure If you will need a t-booster ,but if you do I recommend HCG.

I didn't run nolva as a pct because I wasn't to worried about a four week cycle shutting me down on a calm dosage of h-drol. Plus formestane was right at my hands at a decent price so snatched that up as my pct. If i would go with formestane again I would go with a topical over an oral.

Good luck on the next cycle

I really want to hear more about the Halo xtreme?


----------

